# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Cheats für das Rollenspiel - So kommt ihr problemlos durch Himmelsrand



## SebastianThoeing (11. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Cheats für das Rollenspiel - So kommt ihr problemlos durch Himmelsrand* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Cheats für das Rollenspiel - So kommt ihr problemlos durch Himmelsrand


----------



## solidus246 (11. November 2011)

LoL. Die selben Konsolenbefehle gab es schon bei TES3 Morrowind ^^


----------



## kamelle (11. November 2011)

Der Gold-Befehl ist definitiv wie in Oblivion - das weiß ich ganz genau xD


----------



## weisauchnicht (11. November 2011)

LoL,alle Achievements Freischalten......
Bei TGM sollte man hinzufügen,das es nicht nur GODMODE ist , sondern unbegrenztes tragen und  kein mana und ausdauerverbrauch mit beinhaltet,war zumindest in den 2 Vorgängern so


----------



## Flo66R6 (11. November 2011)

Der einzihe "Cheat" den ich garantiert anwenden werde verändert das Gewichtslimit für Gegenstände. Wobei das eigentlich ein Cheat-Mod ist. Das habe ich schon bei Oblivion, Fallout 3 und New Vegas gemacht und werde bei Skyrim sicherlich nicht darauf verzichten.

Ich bin ein bekennender Rollenspiel-Item Messie und kann mich nur schwer von Gegenständen trennen (wer weis wofür man die Kartoffel noch brauchen kann...) und bin chronisch überlastet. Daher ist es für mich recht angenehm z.B. 99.999 Kg an Krempel herumschleppen zu können 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Chriss8185 (11. November 2011)

lol so was ist für kinder


----------



## Viper0201 (11. November 2011)

Also die einzigen "cheats" die ich benutzen würde wären der fürs FOV, für den Tag-Nacht wechsel obwohl jeweils 24 Minuten für Tag und Nacht ganz in Ordnung sind und den für die freie Kamera


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. November 2011)

tmm fehlt vermutlich in der Liste. Ich denke mal, dass der auch noch geht.


----------



## RedStarSG (11. November 2011)

showracemenu  -   zeigt das menu an in welchem man gesicht, rasse und geschlecht -------------------------anpassen kann


----------



## AmonLeusi (12. November 2011)

also im endeffekt fast die gleiche befehle wie bei fallout: new vegas, oder?


----------



## Flo66R6 (14. November 2011)

Ihr solltet den hier noch in der Liste aufnehmen: *player.modav carryweight x*

x steht für das Zusatzgewicht das man tragen können möchte. Der Wert wird zum aktuellen Tragegewicht addiert. Diesen Cheat habe ich bisher in allen Bethesda Rollenspielen angewendet, sei es Oblivion, Fallout 3 oder New Vegas. Das macht das Spiel zwar ein wenig leichter aber auch angenehmer zu spielen. Ich muss dann eben nicht zig mal hin und her tingeln um Loot einzusammeln und es dann zu verkaufen. Ich nehme einfach gleich beim ersten mal alles mit 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## pobi161 (19. Februar 2012)

hmm ich kenn sonst noch
tcl - Geistermodus
und zu player.additem wäre 0000000A noch relativ interessant, da man dietriche bekommt


----------



## Napolion110 (21. April 2013)

Ich versuche sie einzugeben aber es pasiert nichs


----------



## HVLP (11. September 2016)

Napolion110 schrieb:


> Ich versuche sie einzugeben aber es pasiert nichs



Bei cheat eingabe wo eine menge eingeben werden muss wird hinter den cheat die menge angeben 

player.additem 0A  5000    und schot haste 5000 Dietriche


----------



## PCamateur (11. September 2016)

HVLP schrieb:


> Bei cheat eingabe wo eine menge eingeben werden muss wird hinter den cheat die menge angeben
> 
> player.additem 0A  5000    und schot haste 5000 Dietriche



Er freut sich sicher 3 Jahre später über die Antwort


----------

